

Itamal Arel on Artificial General Intelligence - cwan
http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/10/interview-of-artificial-general.html

======
human_v2
"So are the advances more software or hardware related?"

People don't understand that the difference between the two is irrelevant.
Software is a replacement for having to create a computer chip every time you
write a program. Software is virtual circuitry.

But about AGI. Dr. Itamar is correct in saying that we don't need anything
else to create AI. We have BlueBrain (the supercomputer brain sim in the
netherlands, i think). This, to me, is AIG. All we need to do from this point
is make it so we can simulate a brain on a small enough chip, which is
inevitable. Then stick that chip into an android body and let it do its thing.

We can't create a AGI program that is smart from the get-go. We know neural
nets can learn. We just have to find the right way to teach them. If you want
human-like intelligence, you have to convince the ANN that it actually is
human. This means giving it all the inputs that humans enjoy - sight, sound,
touch, etc. It is then that we will have robots with the capabilities of being
smarter than we are. But once that happens, in the words of Sam L, "Hold onto
your butts"

